# Trade that makes the Magic the best team in the East



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

Minnesota gets: Steven Hunter & Jeryl Sasser

Orlando gets: Troy Hudson

Minnesota does this because troy hudson is leaving next season anyways so instaed of letting him go for free they get 2 young guys in return with loads of potential.........................and stven hunter has the highest vertical in the league for a guy over 7'0". that means more dunks and we all know fans love dunks.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

minny is not stupid.. sasser? potential? :rofl:

i'd love if this happens, though...


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

ROFL 

We shouldn't have let him go...


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah, that was a dumb move. Trou Hudson is a great player............


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

no doubt


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Troy is a good player and we should have kept him, but Orlando needs a big man way more than it needs another scorer. I'd rather give Hunter another or year or two before giving up on him. 

And the only reason Minny would want Sasser is for his salary coming off the books after this season.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

What a joke.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> What a joke.



Exactly. We really have some biased fans here in the Magic Forum:sigh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd say Dee Bo and MagicStick are quality, unbiased posters and contributors to this forum. O-Town Playa and Pantherfan are pretty biased IMO.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Nobody asked you. I don't post impossible trades like that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No, but a lot of your comments are crazy, and biased towards the Magic. Thats just a fact.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> Minnesota gets: Steven Hunter & Jeryl Sasser
> 
> Orlando gets: Troy Hudson
> ...


1.) Minny would never do this trade
2.) While this improves the Magic it doesn't make them the best team in the East.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> Minnesota gets: Steven Hunter & Jeryl Sasser
> 
> Orlando gets: Troy Hudson
> ...


<b><font size=7>YES!!!</font> In a nanosecond.</b>

IF ONLY that could happen for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a joke....For Sasser and Hunter(basically just Hunter) they couldnt get crap. Hunter has shown potential, but not enough for a team to trade anything decent for him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> What a joke....For Sasser and Hunter(basically just Hunter) they couldnt get crap. Hunter has shown potential, but not enough for a team to trade anything decent for him.


YOU & I know that - but if McHale was that stupid, he would be fired! :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU & I know that - but if McHale was that stupid, he would be fired! :laugh:



Fired? Shot is more like it


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> YOU & I know that - but if McHale was that stupid, he would be fired! :laugh:


If McHale was that stupid, he wouldn't be able to breathe and walk at the same time.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> No, but a lot of your comments are crazy, and biased towards the Magic. Thats just a fact.


I guess it has never occured to you that I don't give a damn what you think. So take your BS elsewhere.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess it has never occured to you that I don't give a damn what you think. So take your BS elsewhere.


haha, this is quite humorous. I should take my BS elsewhere?? I'm not the one posting biased garbage, you are. If you don't care what people think, why do you post? Keep your comments to yourself then.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not the one who has to comment on other people. So obviously YOU need to keep your comments to yourself. My posts aren't biased garbage, I didn't even say much in this thread till you started talking sh^t like an idiot. So I suggest YOU keep your mouth shut.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> I'm not the one who has to comment on other people. So obviously YOU need to keep your comments to yourself. My posts aren't biased garbage, I didn't even say much in this thread till you started talking sh^t like an idiot. So I suggest YOU keep your mouth shut.


   
I wasnt talking about this thread, I was talking in general. oooo, i'm scared, "YOU keep your mouth shut!".  Are you supposed to be intimidating me??? over the internet??? :laugh: :laugh: 
You're pretty funny, anyone will agree with me, you always post biased crap.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

And anyone will agree with me that you're a total moron.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> And anyone will agree with me that you're a total moron.


I agree with hobojoe45555 to be perfectly honest. Your posts are ALWAYS biased, which aint necessarily a bad thing if you realise your doing it but you clearly don't.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mulk</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with hobojoe45555 to be perfectly honest. Your posts are ALWAYS biased, which aint necessarily a bad thing if you realise your doing it but you clearly don't.


Thank you


----------

